# Food Storage Questions



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

My husband and I are trying to get started on food storage. We are old (65 and 70) and have some issues that mean some tricky choosing of stuff for LTS. I am considering using 5 or 6 gallon food quality buckets with gamma lids and filling each with a variety of items: rice, couscous, mashed potatoes, oatmeal, instant grits, etc. I am also considering including dehydrated fruits such as strawberries and bananas, some dehydrated mushrooms and veggies. My main question is can I take a can of say dehydrated strawberries or mushrooms and break it up into (ziplock, mylar, ???) bags in smaller portions in each bucket then adding oxygen absorbers so that we have a considerable variety in each bucket and only need to open one at a time. If I repackage these items will they still have significant shelf life?

OldYankee
who appreciates any thoughts, comments or ideas


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The way I break up a #10 can of dehydrated foods is using the Foodsavor.


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> The way I break up a #10 can of dehydrated foods is using the Foodsavor.


Will that work with rice and such as well? I have a FoodSaver. There are only the two of us so the #10 cans especially are hard to use up within a reasonable time of opening them. If I use the FoodSaver, should I use some oxygen absorbers in the bucket?

OldYankee
who is new at this and anxious to learn


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Absolutely. I use the rolls so I can cut to length. I double seal both ends of the bags.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I use a Sharpie to write what is in the bag & instructions. Such as "2 parts water to 1 part rice".


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> Absolutely. I use the rolls so I can cut to length. I double seal both ends of the bags.


I'll have to remember the double seal idea. How about things like butter powder or sour cream powder, will they work in a FoodSaver or maybe there I should use the ziplocks?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

OldYankee, if you are putting the food in separate bags you don't need food grade plastic buckets. But nice to have the food grade buckets for clean water come a disaster.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me piggybacking on your thread, OldYankee, to ask another question. Back before oxygen absorbers were in common use, people used to put a small block of dry ice in the bottom of the pail. Then seal it after it had a while to sublimate. It was supposed to exclude oxygen.

Does this work?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For a Foodsavor there are adaptors for mason jars. One for regular mouth & one for wide mouth. So "powders" I vacseal in mason jars. A trick there is to put a coffee filter up in the adaptor to prevent sucking powders into your vacuum line.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I hope you don't mind me piggybacking on your thread, OldYankee, to ask another question. Back before oxygen absorbers were in common use, people used to put a small block of dry ice in the bottom of the pail. Then seal it after it had a while to sublimate. It was supposed to exclude oxygen.
> 
> Does this work?


That only needs done when you are not separately bagging the supplies going inside the bucket.

When you are just dumping loose food in the bucket you need to remove the oxygen. When you have vacsealed individual bags the oxygen has already been removed by that process.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Pancake mix, powdered milk, flour, sugar, instant potatoes, etc I do these things in mason jars. Freeze dried powdered butter, cheese, etc I also do in mason jars.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Amazon.com: FoodSaver Wide-Mouth Jar Sealer: Food Saver Mason Jar Sealer: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't follow, please elaborate if you would. Thanks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> man oh man .... the misinformation on this site is just frightening sometimes ....


What did you think was incorrect?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OldYankee said:


> I am considering using 5 or 6 gallon food quality buckets with gamma lids and filling each with a variety of items: rice, couscous, mashed potatoes, oatmeal, instant grits, etc. I am also considering including dehydrated fruits such as strawberries and bananas, some dehydrated mushrooms and veggies. My main question is can I take a can of say dehydrated strawberries or mushrooms and break it up into (ziplock, mylar, ???) bags in smaller portions in each bucket then adding oxygen absorbers so that we have a considerable variety in each bucket and only need to open one at a time. If I repackage these items will they still have significant shelf life?


If I had dehydrated stuff like strawberries/bananas/mushrooms, etc they wouldn't fill an entire 5 gallon bucket. So pack them in separate Mylar bags with a small ox absorber, then store them in buckets for protection. Gama lids for everything is unnecessary, if you have several buckets of rice, you only need one gamma lid for 10 buckets of rice, use the gamma lid on the bucket that you are using at the time, get a lid wrench for the rest, about $5.00 at a beer brewing supply company.

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> When you are just dumping loose food in the bucket you need to remove the oxygen. When you have vacsealed individual bags the oxygen has already been removed by that process.





Illini Warrior said:


> man oh man .... the misinformation on this site is just frightening sometimes ....


Vacsealed bag do not remove the oxygen, you need the oxygen absorbers in a bag that will not absorb mor oxygen, i.e. Mylar or #10 can.

*Rancher*


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Is there any benefit to vac sealing when the air is dry, ie, wintertime vs. summer warm and humid? Or with the A/C cranked up?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I prefer drygoods in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> What did you think was incorrect?


Maybe Illini is referring to the idea of sealing the dry ice in the bucket or bag. 
Maybe it would burst or rupture the container. I suppose he could be thinking
the fact that there are anaerobic bacteria that might be able to survive in a
carbon dioxide atmosphere????? 
The only other thing I can think of is the use of dry ice. At this time, some 
of the major companies are using nitrogen purge of the bag to get rid of the 
oxygen prior to sealing instead of using oxygen absorbers. I was lucky and have 
the equipment to do nitrogen purge but I still use a smaller than recommended
oxygen absorber just in case. Using the zip lock Mylar bags makes the whole 
procedure fairly easy.
But I too am curious.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

On the other hand, he seems to do a fair share of trolling with such comments.


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> OldYankee, if you are putting the food in separate bags you don't need food grade plastic buckets. But nice to have the food grade buckets for clean water come a disaster.


My concern here is that we live in Florida where no power would easily put us in a high humidity and possible insect situation. Figure food grade buckets with gamma lids are extra protection and can't hurt.

OldYankee
who is an old dog trying to learn new tricks!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in Florida also & have been prepping here for 30 years. With buckets you don't even have to store inside. As long as the buckets are stored where they get no direct sunlight & some air flow they will be fine for many years.

Really have to be careful during hurricane season because its the rainy season & high humidity.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

OldYankee, have you considered or done a rain catch & storage system plus water purification system? Clean water is absolutely critical for survival.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have my own method of checking humidity to see if its low for repackaging. I swing a dish towel in the air for about 30 seconds then press the towel against my face. If the towel is humid you will feel it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sidekahr said:


> i hope you don't mind me piggybacking on your thread, oldyankee, to ask another question. Back before oxygen absorbers were in common use, people used to put a small block of dry ice in the bottom of the pail. Then seal it after it had a while to sublimate. It was supposed to exclude oxygen.
> 
> Does this work?


yes it does, make sure you use enough ice, use a lit match to test the c02 level.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Maybe Illini is referring to the idea of sealing the dry ice in the bucket or bag.
> Maybe it would burst or rupture the container. I suppose he could be thinking
> the fact that there are anaerobic bacteria that might be able to survive in a
> carbon dioxide atmosphere?????
> ...


No container rupture is likely. You place the lid on loosely until the CO2 has completely changed to gas, then pound it down. It is an inferior method to nitrogen, mylar, and O2 absorbtion. I first heard about it during the runup to Y2K.

Anaerobic decay is a possibility, but I guess we'll never know. Illini Warrior has removed that post. Maybe he meant it for another thread.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

BTW, most powdered milk is non fat which means the fat which is the flavor is removed. Keep some cans of evaporated milk with your emergency stores to add fat & flavor back into the milk.


----------



## OldYankee (Mar 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> OldYankee, have you considered or done a rain catch & storage system plus water purification system? Clean water is absolutely critical for survival.


A lot of things are difficult or impossible during "normal" times because we live in a restricted development. We do have plans for considerable water storage and are working on other alternatives. Our primary initial focus is being prepared for a Katrina level hurricane. Our home will probably survive with minimal damage and we have an internal storm shelter. We are starting with focusing on food and water and first aid as well as personal protection and get home bags in our vehicles.

OldYankee
who is trying to be reasonably prepared


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OldYankee said:


> My concern here is that we live in Florida where no power would easily put us in a high humidity and possible insect situation. Figure food grade buckets with gamma lids are extra protection and can't hurt.
> 
> OldYankee
> who is an old dog trying to learn new tricks!


Not really necessary. In fact the polyethylene buckets that we all use allow air to diffuse in & out. *Not positive*, but I think that water molecules can get in too.
Mylar is *almost* impervious to air and moisture infiltration. But the little air and moisture that might get in are consumed by the oxygen absorber. 
I saw a you tube (so it must be true) that rice 5 years in a sealed bucket only, loses about 40% of it nutritional value. For what it's worth.


----------



## Awakened_Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

We do our own mylar pouches at home. Even if we buy it ina 5-7 gallon bucket (say of hard red wheat) we break it down into at least 1 gallon bags. You asked if it would store well if you had to repack it. It will store better if you repack it into smaller pouches. If you open a 40 pound bucket of red wheat, its going to be a long time before you use the very bottom. Doing it in smaller mylar pouches allows you to use what you need. We get the nicer pouches, with a zipper seal, so we can reopen and close them as needed. This is a must have for single ingredients. If we are making a batch of say Pancake Mix, we would bag these in the cheaper mylar bags without a zipper, because we intend to use the entire bag in one sitting (so that we know we get the right amounts of each ingredient - this is the benefit of doing mixed dry meals in 5 serving bags, it always tastes the same - #10 cans the food tends to separate as it settles and it's very difficult to ensure you get the right amounts of each ingredient. )


----------

